# Financial calendar



## Joe Blow (9 August 2004)

Can someone please point me in the direction of a good online financial calendar.

One that lists important financial dates like the meeting of the Reserve Bank, dates big companies release results etc

Thanks!


----------



## kpgduras (28 March 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Can someone please point me in the direction of a good online financial calendar.
> 
> One that lists important financial dates like the meeting of the Reserve Bank, dates big companies release results etc
> 
> Thanks!




Hi

I have just joined your forum - looks great so far!  

Re your question about a financial calendar- there is a weekly one at:
http://www.investorweb.com.au/
(It's about halfway down on the left hand side - although it is not up to date at the mo!  )

kpgduras


----------



## Joe Blow (28 March 2005)

kpgduras said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have just joined your forum - looks great so far!
> 
> ...




Hi kpgduras!

Thanks very much for the link! Lets hope they keep updating it.

Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------

